# nest boxes



## deroid (May 30, 2017)

Hey guys,
I am new to this so be kind..... I am going to be building a new loft 10 x4 plus setting cage on front and would like to know for homing pigeons nest boxes:
1. How big they should be?
2. Is larger better than more of them?
3. I would like them open so the birds can do bird things.(the nests will be separated via a door from the rest of the loft.

I am only hoping to have about 20 birds.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

The bigger the better. The boxes should be able to hold 2 nest bowls and a little extra room. When your first babies are a couple of weeks old they will lay 2 more eggs that's why you should make them big enough for 2 bowls. If you make them small then the pair have to try and defend 2 boxes and you will have a lot of fighting. Don't ask how I know this lol. I would also put something in front of the boxes so that young birds that are getting curious won't fall out. 20 birds is the max you can have in that size loft again bigger is better. Before you know it you will have a lot more birds than you thought.


----------



## deroid (May 30, 2017)

Thank you. I believe I am going with 15 wide 14 deep 14 high


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My boxes are 16X16, but I try not to breed. There will be the occasional oops baby though. Are you planning on breeding them? Because as White Homers has already mentioned, They will usually start another nest when the babies are a couple of weeks old. If they have to take another box so they will have room for the 2nd nest, then that also means they are leaving the babies alone in the first box. It really is much better to keep them all in the same box. That was good advice from White Homers. 24 inches across by 16 deep would be better.There will be more fighting as the males try to take different boxes. As was also mentioned, they breed quickly and you will have many before you know it. 
Are you planning to race them? To cut down on the amount of birds hatching, you will either need to be able to separate the genders when not breeding, or buy some fake eggs. When they lay, the idea is to replace the real eggs with the fake eggs. Hopefully they will think they are the real ones and sit on them for the 18 days or so that it would normally take to hatch. Then they will eventually give up and start all over again. You can't just take the eggs without replacing them, as she will lay soon again, and will eventually deplete herself of calcium. 15X14 isn't large enough for the parents and 2 babies, plus a new nest.
Also as was mentioned, babies do fall from nests. Running a 2 inch board across the bottom front of each box will keep them in the box.


----------



## deroid (May 30, 2017)

I am not planning on breeding them but it is ok if they have a some. I think it will be great for my kids to see and help take care of the pigeons. I can't wait to build my new loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Then you had better get some fake eggs to stop breeding, or before long you will have too many birds.


----------

